# AMP stack



## NewGuy (Oct 10, 2012)

I was looking at setting up a new Apache/PHP/MySQL server and decided to use FreeBSD as the base. Usually I got the LAMP route, but hey, FreeBSD makes a darn good base for a server.

However, I have found that getting AMP working on a FreeBSD base is a surprisingly large amount of work compared to, well, every other operating system I've used. The PHP package even has to be compiled manually in order to get its Apache module.

I realize if I don't like it I can do something about it (make my own port, for example) or GTFO. But doesn't it strike anyone else as odd that in 2012 one of the leading server operating systems in the world doesn't have an AMP package pre-compiled for use installation via pkg_add or pkg-ng? I have read several blog & forum posts and tutorials on how to get AMP/Wordpress working on FreeBSD, so it's obvious other people have also found this set up to include more work (or confusion) than they had expected. Is there a reason no one has made a ready-to-go AMP port/package yet? I'm not trying to be critical, I'm honestly curious why such an obvious hole exists in the FAMP stack.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2012)

How difficult do you think it is?


```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make install clean
cd ../../lang/php5
make install clean
cd ../../databases/mysql55-server
make install clean
```

And now your AMP is installed.


----------



## NewGuy (Oct 10, 2012)

Except those steps are not accurate. Building PHP doesn't include an Apache module by default, so it must be manually configured. Plus you've left out the steps of acquiring the ports collection in the first place. And then there is keeping up to date with patches afterward, which I suppose must also be compiled. On my server I had to manually set up the services to run too, they were set to start up automatically at boot time.

With pkg-ng hitting stable status I would think the FreeBSD community would be all over the idea of doing a simple "pkg install famp" "pkg upgrade famp", which would take several minutes (perhaps hours on slower machines) less.


----------

